# Monster Red Drum at Sandbrige



## Russ Dadds (Feb 23, 2000)

GOt a report of over 30 citation size reds righ from the pier yestreday. If I lived closer I'd be sure to givs it a shot. Bait of choice is spot heads. Menhadden or bunker have'nt been producing. thought I'd pass it on.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Over 30! Where'd you hear this?


----------



## John (Jul 21, 2000)

It's true. Best action was Tuesday night and Wednesday morning. I know they caught around 30 in the morning. I got there at around 11:30, too late. I saw four caught by the longest casters who were using spot heads. They are also catching a few today. There weren't that many citations, though.


----------



## Russ Dadds (Feb 23, 2000)

I found that report on another board. I have no way of validating the citation numbers but I heard they really started catching them late in the day.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Well, I found out from friends down south that the drum run at Sandbridge is full-blown. So how come you Virginia boys hadn't brought it up?

Looks like they're trying to keep secrets from us, Russ  

I think our next get together needs to be at Sandbridge, and soon!


----------



## Russ Dadds (Feb 23, 2000)

Heres the report y a gauy named ROb Holtz.NEWS FLASH!!!!!
The bite for big Red Drum is on, HOT and HEAVY, at the Sandbridge pier!!!

My source told me that 40 BIG reds were landed from the pier yesterday, most were citation size fish. I'm told that the best bite was at high tide and the bait of choice was Spot heads, the fish wouldn't bite Menhaden. They were catching the Spots in a castnet thrown from the pier just inside the breakers. I'd imagine that peeler crab would also be a good bet for bait.

This is a great chance for you shorebound anglers to catch some big ones but don't wait too long to go for it, the bite won't last long. 

Boat fishermen, don't feel left out, you can also catch them. If the tide is out look for the 30' edge and anchor up. If the tide is up try moving in a little closer to the beach but don't get too close to the pier or you may end up with some extra lead in your boat.


----------

